# my bees



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Nice. I like the shot of the queen on the bare foundation. 

Do you have problems with robbing when open feeding?


----------



## beekeeperlady (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually we did not have barely any bees around untill mine where here. only feeding this last jar too.. its a half gallon jar.. fed one.. fed this other jar.. and that will be it.. it was just enouhg to help get them kickstarted because the weather has been so funky.. ill be removing the jar tonight anyways.. they are bringing in so much pollen. and even the weaker of the 2 hives seems to be more active now.
ty for the compliment on the photo.. i was checking out that hive a couple weeks after installing the package. and seeing what was laid and how well they were drawing out the comb. she at the time i saw her was on undrawn ritecell comb. and since i was taking photos anyways i snaped a couple. i wish i got her a little clearer.
unfortunately out of the 2 hives i had at that point in time.. that one never did well.. she never laid a good brood pattern.. i dont think it is her color that caused problems. just genetics i think.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sure like the color of those hives.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Great colors*

Ditto Keith!
My son painted several 100 the same color.
He also painted several hunderd John Deer yellow.
Just freeks one of our neighbors out as the only color his pops taught him to paint boxes is white & only white.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

*Colours*

Different box colours can help the bees to get back to own colony if hives are placed in a line.

Colours bees can recognize are

Yellow, green, blue, violet and ultra violet

They do not see reed as a colour but see it as black so reed can also be used to paint boxes with in this sense of helping bees to get into right home. So just get creative


----------

